# Video about exercising your dogs brain



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a video that was on our local news channel about exercising your dogs brain by teaching him to find things with his nose.

http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.1763964[/URL]


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very important for your dog to use its nose. After all their sense of smell is phenomenal! Mind use their noses all the time......plus the Boomer Ball I bought makes them work out problems using their feet and muzzles too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see it.  Can you tell me briefly Lindor what it suggests?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know what happened but now my link doesn't take you to the right video. 

It was a story on the news of a place where dogs were trained to use their nose to find a hidden scent among a bunch of different articles like boxes and on top of a step stool ect. The dogs really loved to do it. The video said that by teaching the dogs to engage their nose was good mental activity for them and helped keep them from misbehaving at home.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We started doing this with Frankie a bit. We'd "hide" a treat and just tell him to find it. He searches and regularly picks up the scent very fast. I also have saved old butter spread containers, washed them thoroughly, and cut little holes in the tops. I put them all over the room and make Frankie figure out which one (or ones) have a treat in them. 

It is really fun for both of us. He gets a treat and I get amazed at how well a dogs nose works. 

I eventually want to start having him "find" other things. But I'm not exactly sure how to transition to that.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> I eventually want to start having him "find" other things. But I'm not exactly sure how to transition to that.


It's not scent related but we've taught Gandhi the names of some of his toys and to 'find froggy' or 'find buzz' etc And he will retrieve the right one. When it's in another room it's so funny as he will first search the room we're in and then disappear out the door and come back with it. It's the most impressive trick when people come round and it's also very useful if I'm going to play fetch with him - I can ask him to bring me the toy first!

Start off with one toy and keep saying the name when he plays with it. Stick to only one toy at first so as to avoid confusion.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

When I took Dudley to training classes the trainer used to make scent games - put treats under empty butter tubs for them to find - Dudley thought the game was the best ever - but he made up his own rules, pinch the butter tub and run around with it as fast as you can!!


----------

